# Glass Dreams 'a stunning piece of work' (MG Fiction) - Helen Laycock



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

My website for children's fiction can be found here:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​
*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
​
*Glass Dreams* *£1.88********
*Glass Dreams** $3.07*​*

Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
            ​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*[size=14pt]Glass Dreams​**http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006Q6A2GE/?tag=kb1-21  £1.88 has received some great reviews - all 5*:

5*
~Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence. Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller that takes you on an amazing journey with Jake and Khala into the heart of a circus. Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun! Fantastic read for the little ones.

5*
~I received a copy of this book from the author in return for an honest review.

This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!

Jake is a fantastic character! He's only 12, but he seemed very mature for his age. I loved his attitude. I'm not sure I was as focused at his age though!

This is an amazing story of a boy, a circus and a family secret. There are some other wonderful characters: Khala and Cedric, just to name a couple! Khala is a very brave person. She is also kind-hearted; I loved her warmth to a complete stranger. But I was horrified at the abuse she and the other circus performers had to deal with! Cedric made me laugh at his insistence of using Jake as a part of his knife throwing act! (He's absolutely terrible at it!).
There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!

Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked! I highly recommend this book for children from the age of 7 upwards. Adults may enjoy it too! - Lynn Worton

5*
~I read this book to find out if it was suitable for my 10 year old daughter and to be honest I couldn't put it down! It's a brilliant story and so well written - my daughter will also love it I'm sure.

5*
~The pace of this story was excellent. It moved along well and kept up the reader's interest by excellent descriptions of events. One good example was of the trail laid by the dog through the caravan, it was possible envisage all that was going on as the dog progressed through causing chaos.The story is not overwhelmed with characters and therefore is able move along speedily thus enhancing the excitement and not allowing the reader to become bored. A great read.​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here's a short extract from [size=16pt]Glass Dreams**http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006Q6A2GE/?tag=kb1-21:*[/size]

*Jake lifted the heavy lid and looked inside at the stiff black velvet insert. It was moulded to hold a sphere and, indeed, sitting in the bowl-shape hollow was a glass ball.

Jake placed his right hand on it and felt a tingle that zig-zagged through his fingers and made them a little numb. He felt heat rising into his hand and his head began to hurt. There was a deep tug at the back of his skull as if he were metal being drawn towards a magnet. He removed his hand and placed it at the back of his head. Perhaps he should go down and ask Lily for a headache pill.

He stared at the ball wondering what it was. It seemed to be full of murky water or brown smoke. He picked it up and cradled it in two hands. It was very warm. Right in the middle of the whirling mist there seemed to be an occasional glow of bright white light, but the swirls kept covering it. Jake tried tipping it as if he were pouring liquid to one side and eventually the brown seemed to melt into the outside edges of the ball. In the space that was left was an intense brightness, like sunlight. Jake squinted into it, shaking his head to make sense of the distorted shapes that were forming. There were lines, vertical, horizontal and the type that appear to curve in a criss-cross pattern like the shapes he had drawn in maths at school. It was most peculiar. Was it a crystal ball, he wondered, and how come it had been in his grandmother's possession? Jake pushed it back into its cradle and the glass became clear again. He touched it with his index finger. It was cold.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*I had another wonderful **5** *review for Glass Dreams:*

*'Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down - Glass Dreams has everything that transports you from the pages of the book into the world of Jake and his associates.

Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters, in Glass Dreams it is a dark and dangerous circus. While being interested in what happens to Jake, Khala &Cedric and wanting to find out the big family secret, the place Jake inhabits is just as exciting.

Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed. I can't wait to be transported by her next book.'
*

*It's great to know that readers have got pleasure from reading it. Glass Dreams has got a special place in my heart as it's my favourite of all the children's books I have written to date*.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* *$3.07*

*Glass Dreams* *£1.88*

            ​
*...my favourite of all the books I have written.*​
*The following quotes give an indication of the responses it has met with so far:*​
*`there is a definite lump in my throat'

`magnificent story telling'

`perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice'

`You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

`I love the little details'

`This is a good insight into how a child's mind works'

`You manage to mix the sadness and the intrigue of it's contents very well.'

`well written and edited'

`What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

`What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

`an exciting twist'

`You write extremely well'

`Your dialogue is very natural and authentic and your plot is bewitching.'

`an enchanting, captivating story and I know that young readers will be enthralled by it'

`I thought the writing was clean and smooth'

`I thought this was terrific.'

`Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested'

`The pace is well set in the story, moving along at an easy read pace. The dialogue is believable. I feel invested in the characters'



~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~​

[size=16pt]~Also available are two short story anthologies for adults as well as a couple of humorous poetry books (Children & Adults)~​​*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* £1.88
*Glass Dreams* $3.07​
            ​
*This children's mystery has had nothing but 5* reviews.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*What better way to spend £1.88 or $3.07 on your child than to give them a page-turning circus adventure to enjoy?

As a former English teacher, I promise the very best in terms of vocabulary and punctuation, not to mention a rip-roaring plot!*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As they say, the proof of the pudding is in the eating.*..

*[size=16pt]Here are some of the reactions to** Glass Dreams when I put it onto a public reading site:**[/size]*​*

~Wow, I read the first 7 chapters of your story and really liked it a lot. The first chapter drew me in, and I feel Jake's pain in losing his grandma and identity. When he found the box, it added a new dimension to the story, and then the glass ball. Jake running away to the circus gives your work some depth, adding an unusual setting. I think it works well as a children's story, with the young characters at the circus and the predicaments they in. The pace is well set in the story, moving along at an easy read pace. The dialogue is believable. I feel invested in the characters and I want Jake and Khala to find their way out of the trap they are in. Very well starred.

***​
[size=16pt]~O wow! I just read your first chapter, and there is a definite lump in my throat. Your magnificent story telling brought Jake into my heart right away. His honest, authentic, innocent perspective is perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice (ie: should he say "passed on" or "gone"...yet he reflects that Grandma Mo is "becoming more dead" over there). You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly. I love the little details as well ("small floral telephone book" and the fact that the house wasn't an "old person's house"). I'm so sad how quickly Jake was whisked off by social services, instantly finding himself on a new path before he knew what hit him. I can only hope Rags will be his bright spot. Giving you high stars and looking forward to reading on as I have time.

***​
~What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it and I loved your surprise in chapter 16 (won't give it away here). I was saddened by Jake's loss of his Grandma Mo. I understand Jake running away from Sunnyvale Lodge where the children were so wild and uncontrolled. It was an exciting twist for your story to have Jake find the caravan and Khala, but I felt a bit sorry that the Tindells, or even Jake's neighbors, the Carvells, had not kept him. Of course if Jake hadn't discovered the caravan, than Khala could not have introduced him to the circus.

You write extremely well and all of your characters and circus "acts" are charming; (except Gino, of course): George Tindell, Khala, sweet little Molly, Cedric, the drawf with his chihuahua, Audrey, Avalah, the snake lady and contortionist, Madame Zara who warns Jake, and the three Motormaniacs. Gino is the real villian however, mistreating the children and making them rob. I've really no suggestions for the improvement of your story as I think it's perfect just like it is and I saw no corrections to make in your grammar nor sentence structure. Your dialogue is very natural and authentic and your plot is bewitching.

This is an enchanting, captivating story and I know that young readers will be enthralled by it. I hope this is published soon and would like to have a copy for my grandbabies!

***​
~That is unfair, I decided to read one chapter and you drew me in. There is some really excellent writing on Authonomy, but none better than yours and your story is excellent as well. I am no expert on children's stories but I was immediately struck by how well it balanced the modern world with a classic motif - running away to the circus.
A stunning piece of work, I wish you the best of luck.

***​
~The mark of a good children's book is when it seldom reminds you that it is one. Glass Dreams sooths you into it with uncomplicated but familiar characters, a traditional but suspenceful plot and the fun of an author who obviously enjoys the story she's telling. It's contageous. The Circus is the perfect backdrop - a place where nothing is expected to be as it appears and dark intentions seem layered beneath the smiles and greasepaint. I felt in it a touch of Sara Gruen's Water for Elephants - not to mention a Faganish nod to Charles Dickens. Very well done and thank you for introducing me to it.

***​
~Beautifully written. I've read as far as Jake joining the circus. The story certainly drew me in though I think it would appeal more to older children, nine plus to teenage. Jake is a very convincing character and his situation is gripping and it's very professionally written.High stars.

***​
~Five chapters read so far. An excellent beginning to this story with Jake in the house looking at the photo of his Grandma, who is lying dead in the next room. A very emotive start which immediately gets attention. The following four chapters are flowing, fast moving and page-turning, with the swift move to the temporary carers, and Rags, the mystery box left by Grandma Mo, the sinister Sunnyvale Lodge and then the escape to the woods and introduction to the circus. All the elements of a very good story for children.
6 stars and on watchlist. 

***​
~I've read the first two chapters and have really enjoyed them. Your writing is beautiful. You are especially good at portraying emotion. Your characterization is great, allowing the reader to really connect with Jake.

[size=16pt]Everything flows quite nicely. Your chapters are nice and short, which helps more distractible readers to keep turning pages. The emotional pull keeps the reader engaged in the story.

***​
~What a sad but extremely well-written first chapter, Helen, well done! I've been in Jake's situation, with a lost loved one (my dad) and not knowing who to call or what to do, but you've caught a child's reaction to sudden death so poignantly it almost made me want to cry. And then suddenly he's facing a completely new life with strangers in a different home, but with Rags the dog (what a nice touchThis is a very promising entry into the children's fiction pantheon. 6 stars from me, I'll be keeping an eye on this!

***​
~I always say that good story telling is when you can relate to a character who is nothing like you- a young lad called Jake is hardly someone I'd say I'd relate to normally as a 40+ yr old woman, but I found myself drawn into Jake's heart and mind and losing myself in his demise! I also really want to know what's in that shoebox!!! Very enjoyable, easy to read which makes it great for the YA genre! Will be shelving when a space becomes available!! 

***​~This is just my kind of read - poignant and emotional, but pacey at the same time. Your first chapter is very sad and I felt so sorry for Jake. You manage to capture his feelings very well and really pull the reader into the story. I really like the ending of chapter two when he opens the box. I would definitely read on and will give you high stars for now. I shall place on my watch list to return to.

***​
~The story begins so sadly with the death of Jake's grandma Mo. Poor Jake is all alone with her and wondering what he should do, who he should tell and how to say it. This is a good insight into how a child's mind works and young readers will be able to relate to Jake.
The reality of his grandma's death means he has to leave everything, his home, his belongings and taken into the care of Social services. Mike is so cold with that comment, "By the way, I'm sorry about what happened, mate." It's so flippant, but perfect for just how alone Jake now is.
At Lily and John's, Jake discovers the letter. You manage to mix the sadness and the intrigue of it's contents very well.
Sunnydale Lodge is even more of a shock for Jake. He's been living the life of an only child with his grandma and is thrown into this riotous place. No wonder he runs away.
And what better place to end up. Every child's dream, to run away with the circus. We haven't even touched on what powers of the crystal ball or if Jake will be able to master it, but I'm guessing he does.
I think you'll have a success story to tell soon. I don't think the title really does it justice though.
It's well written and edited. I've high starred it and will keep my eye it as it progresses.

***​
~Poor little Jake. My heart goes out to him. Suddenly cast into an unknown place where all he has ever known was life with his grandma. I have only read the first chapter. It is enough for me to know that I will be back to read more. I wonder how his life with the foster family and Rags will go. I see from your pitch that Jake joins the circus. How adventurous. Looking forward to reading more. 
Highly starred.

***​
~Helen, I have read the first 7 chapters and will (must) continue to read the rest that you have posted! What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here! I felt such sorrow for Jake in the first chapter, and hope that the couple would let him stay with Rags in the second. I realize this is intended for a younger audience, but I must admit I have thoroughly enjoyed it thus far!

I will go back to reading and see where the crystal ball takes your young lad... the circus and it's malevolent Gino provides a colorful backdrop of opportunities for your story! I look forward to discovering where you take us next....


***​
~Great work, Helen. I really enjoyed this. You built a great mood, which starts out somber, and slowly picks up more and more hope as it goes along, until it starts to feel magical. I thought the writing was clean and smooth, and chapter two ends on a note that really makes me wish I had more time to read right now.

I thought this was terrific. 
High stars.

***​
~I have read the first 3 chapters of this. It is well-written and has a good flow to it. I was immediately drawn in by your first paragraph and the scene with Jake and his dead Grandma Mo.
The strong bond between Jake and his Grandma is clearly shown and I empathised with the M/C very early on.
I like the way you show Jake's age by having Mrs Carvell make the necessary calls about his Grandma's death because 'she knew which words to use'.
In chapter 2 there is the mystery of who Jakes's parents are. He finds a letter hidden in the back of a picture and another mystery - the locked box in Grandma's wardrobe.
I particularly liked it when Jake sprayed the 'Sleep Pillow spray' - smells are very evocative of memories.
There is tension when Jakes has 50 minutes in which to find the key to the box. He finds it just in time, ' ... and the mechanism was released with a click'. 
Your chapter endings are well written with a strong pull into the next one.
Chapter 3 - the glass ball in the box suggests an element of magic. 
I particularly liked , 'He didn't quite feel like a person any more'. A stark reminder of Jake's predicament.
And then he gets dropped off at Sunnyvale. Sharon is nicely drawn with her obvious lack of empathy. "They'll eat you alive," we are left wondering how Jake is going to survive.

Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested.

***​
~You have constructed a very good opening here. In Jake we find a very likeable MC. The sad start to the story is tempered by Jake's wonderfully warm feelings towards his Grandma. His deliberating over how to contact Mrs Carvell was well done as was his frustration at not finding her phone book.
The talk with the Social Worker is made awkward enough and the Rags tempter is well worked.
There is obviously an awful lot to come from this but it is going to be based on a very sound start.
Good luck and starred for you.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

How I came to write it:

For a long time, I had in my mind an image of a dilapidated caravan hidden in the woods and I knew it would become part of a story. I toyed with several ideas about who could be hiding there and why. Finally, I came up with the idea of a runaway, but as my idea took shape, I realised that the caravan would merely play a fleeting role in my story. It would become the place where the two main characters would meet, each of them using it as a refuge for their own reasons. So, the identities of Jake, newly orphaned, and Khala, the troubled circus performer, took shape.

From that point, the story told itself. Characters from two different worlds had collided and needed some shared purpose for the relationship and plot to flourish. Jake's past was one of mystery. His only known relative, Grandma Mo, had been like a mother to him and, upon her death, had left him a clue to find a crystal ball. Why she should have owned such a thing is inexplicable. The crystal ball is pivotal. It is the link to the past and future and connects the children inextricably.

The focus of the story is at Fantazi's Circus which, unequivocally, quashes any suggestion of the idea of joining the circus as romantic.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams* *£1.88*
*Glass Dreams** $3.07*​*

A fantastic adventure at Fantazi's Circus.​
            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Yet another 5* review for* 

*Glass Dreams* UK *£1.88*
*Glass Dreams* US *$3.07*​
*5**​*Real page turner
My eight year old daughter and I loved this and raced through to see the mystery unravel!
Perfect mix of intrigue and a pull at the heart strings.*​
​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*That night, in bed, Jake looked into his crystal ball. He saw ribbons, discs and red and white sparks. Something familiar seemed to be scratching in his brain, but he didn't know what.*​
​
*Glass Dreams*​
*£1.88/$3.07*​
            ​
_*'a stunning piece of work'*_​
*~I hope there are more readers out there who would find this enjoyable. It's had fantastic feedback so far... but a little more wouldn't go amiss!*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down'

'Glass Dreams has everything'

'Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters'

'Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed'

'This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!'

'an amazing story'

'wonderful characters'

'There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!'

'Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked!'

'Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence.'

'Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller that takes you on an amazing journey'

'Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun!'

'there is a definite lump in my throat'

'magnificent story telling'

'perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice'

'You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

'What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

'What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

'an enchanting, captivating story'
*​
​
*Glass Dreams*​
*£1.88 or $3.07*​
            ​
_One of twelve books by Helen Laycock_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams*​
​
*How often have you thought, That's one of the best books I've read all year - and it was only £1.88?*​
*5* mystery and adventure not to be missed!*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* *$3.07*

*Glass Dreams* *£1.88*

            ​
*...my favourite of all the books I have written*.​
*The following quotes give an indication of the responses it has met with so far:*​
*`there is a definite lump in my throat'

`magnificent story telling'

`perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice'

`You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

`I love the little details'

`This is a good insight into how a child's mind works'

`You manage to mix the sadness and the intrigue of it's contents very well.'

`well written and edited'

`What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

`What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

`an exciting twist'

`You write extremely well'

`Your dialogue is very natural and authentic and your plot is bewitching.'

`an enchanting, captivating story and I know that young readers will be enthralled by it'

`I thought the writing was clean and smooth'

`I thought this was terrific.'

`Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested'

`The pace is well set in the story, moving along at an easy read pace. The dialogue is believable. I feel invested in the characters'



~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~​
~Also available are two short story anthologies for adults as well as a couple of humorous poetry books (Children & Adults)~​*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'an enchanting, captivating story'*​
​
*[size=16pt]Glass Dreams*[/size]​
*£1.88 or $3.07*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*What better way to spend £1.88 or $3.07 on your child than to give them a page-turning circus adventure to enjoy?

As a former English teacher, I promise the very best in terms of vocabulary and punctuation, not to mention a rip-roaring plot!*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Runaway Jake meets young circus performer, Khala, hiding in a ramshackle caravan. 
Should he tell her about the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala also has a secret about Fantazi's circus. And they're not the only ones*. . . ​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* 

*How it begins...*

*Jake knew it was finally time. Time to grow up. Time to take responsibility. More than the sadness he felt as he looked at her smooth white body, he felt fear. He pulled a crease out of the white sheet below her neck and shuddered as his knuckles brushed her chin. Grandma Mo had been more than a mother to him, with her soft words when he had grazed his knee or fallen out with someone at school, but now she had no words of comfort for him. She just lay there still and small. He really should call someone, but Jake had no idea who. Maybe Mrs Carvell could help next door, but he was afraid to knock and face her. What if he cried? What words should he use? He had heard grown ups say things like 'She's gone', or 'She's passed on', but he would feel silly saying them, just like he would if he were attempting to speak another language. He really just wanted to blurt out, 'My Grandma's dead', but he knew that when it came to it the words would stick like pebbles in his throat.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*An extract from* *Glass Dreams* *£1.88/$3.07*

[size=14pt]*As the evening went on it grew cold and raindrops began to spatter. There were no barns in sight for shelter, so Jake headed for the woods. Scary though it was, with owls hooting and strange animal noises startling him, at least the canopy of leaves protected him a bit from the weather. Never having been in these woods before, Jake had no idea in the dark how large they were or where they led, so he was delighted to see a faint glow in what must have been a clearing. Whilst he had no intention of knocking on anyone's door, at least if there was a cottage nearby then there was the possibility of a shed or garage in which to take shelter.

As he got closer, however, the light disappeared, and it wasn't until he was nearly upon it that Jake realised he was standing next to a ramshackle old caravan. That certainly couldn't have been the source of the light. It wasn't habitable. It would, however, make a more than adequate shelter until morning when he could get his bearings and make a Plan.

He slid his fingers behind the door latch and pulled. It wasn't locked, he realised as it clicked open. Then, suddenly, in the darkness, a voice called out in a loud whisper, 'Who is it? Who's there?'

Jake immediately stiffened. His hands clenched and his arms were like those of wooden soldiers, glued straight onto his sides. He could almost hear his heart beat. Creaking within the caravan told him that whoever it was, was heading his way. Jake dared not blink as he saw the door open out towards him. A flashlight suddenly blinded him and he shielded his eyes with his arm.

He heard a sigh and saw the light lower.

'Oh, it's just a boy.' The girl's voice sounded relieved, or was it disappointed? 'Did you want to come in?'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Wonderful

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down - Glass Dreams has everything that transports you from the pages of the book into the world of Jake and his associates.

Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters, in Glass Dreams it is a dark and dangerous circus. While being interested in what happens to Jake, Khala &Cedric and wanting to find out the big family secret, the place Jake inhabits is just as exciting.

Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed. I can't wait to be transported by her next book.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun!

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Glass Dreams (Kindle Edition)
Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence. Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller that takes you on an amazing journey with Jake and Khala into the heart of a circus. Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun! Fantastic read for the little ones.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars An Extremely Exciting Children's Book!

Format:Kindle Edition
I received a copy of this book from the author in return for an honest review.

This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!

Jake is a fantastic character! He's only 12, but he seemed very mature for his age. I loved his attitude. I'm not sure I was as focused at his age though!

This is an amazing story of a boy, a circus and a family secret. There are some other wonderful characters: Khala and Cedric, just to name a couple! Khala is a very brave person. She is also kind-hearted; I loved her warmth to a complete stranger. But I was horrified at the abuse she and the other circus performers had to deal with! Cedric made me laugh at his insistence of using Jake as a part of his knife throwing act! (He's absolutely terrible at it!).
There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!

Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked! I highly recommend this book for children from the age of 7 upwards. Adults may enjoy it too! - Lynn Worton

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars A really good read - even for big kids!

Format:Kindle Edition
I read this book to find out if it was suitable for my 10 year old daughter and to be honest I couldn't put it down! It's a brilliant story and so well written - my daughter will also love it I'm sure.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Real page turner

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
My eight year old daughter and I loved this and raced through to see the mystery unravel!
Perfect mix of intrigue and a pull at the heart strings.

*******
5.0 out of 5 stars Excitement for young readers

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
The pace of this story was excellent. It moved along well and kept up the reader's interest by excellent descriptions of events. One good example was of the trail laid by the dog through the caravan, it was possible envisage all that was going on as the dog progressed through causing chaos.The story is not overwhelmed with characters and therefore is able move along speedily thus enhancing the excitement and not allowing the reader to become bored. A great read.

*If anyone is interested in receiving a free copy of this book in return for an honest review, please let me know.
I am sorry, but I don't do review swaps.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams*​
*This book has been loved by children and adults alike. It spans age, it spans gender.
I hope you enjoy it, too!*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*`magnificent story telling'*​
​
*Glass Dreams*​
*£1.88 or $3.07*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
]​
*Glass Dreams* *£1.88********
*Glass Dreams** $3.07******​*

            ​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
I loved writing this. If you have enjoyed reading it, I would love to know about it - and the way that you can do that is to leave a review... and lots of lovely stars! *****​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*If you still need convincing, then just take a look at the price:** £1.88 / $3.07.*​*

Yes, that's £1.88 / $3.07!​
  ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'Your writing is beautiful. You are especially good at portraying emotion. Your characterization is great...'

'The mark of a good children's book is when it seldom reminds you that it is one. Glass Dreams soothes you into it with uncomplicated but familiar characters, a traditional but suspenseful plot and the fun of an author who obviously enjoys the story she's telling. It's contagious.'

'There is some really excellent writing on Authonomy, but none better than yours and your story is excellent as well. I am no expert on children's stories but I was immediately struck by how well it balanced the modern world with a classic motif - running away to the circus.
A stunning piece of work...'

'This is an enchanting, captivating story and I know that young readers will be enthralled by it.'

'...your plot is bewitching'

'What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

'There is a definite lump in my throat. Your magnificent story telling brought Jake into my heart right away. His honest, authentic, innocent perspective is perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice...'

'The first chapter drew me in...'

'You've caught a child's reaction to sudden death so poignantly it almost made me want to cry.'

'I always say that good story telling is when you can relate to a character who is nothing like you- a young lad called Jake is hardly someone I'd say I'd relate to normally as a 40+ yr old woman, but I found myself drawn into Jake's heart and mind and losing myself in his demise!'

'This is just my kind of read - poignant and emotional, but pacy at the same time.'

'Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested.'*

£1.88 or $3.07​
*Let me know what you think!* ​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* £1.88
*Glass Dreams* $3.07​
*This children's mystery has had nothing but 5* reviews.

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams** Don't let it pass you by...*​
*£1.88 $3.07*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams* * £1.88*
*Glass Dreams**  $3.07*​*

A fantastic adventure at Fantazi's Circus.​
            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* *$3.07*

*Glass Dreams* *£1.88*

            ​
*...my favourite of all the books I have written.*​
*The following quotes give an indication of the responses it has met with so far:*​
*`there is a definite lump in my throat'

`magnificent story telling'

`perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice'

`You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

`I love the little details'

`This is a good insight into how a child's mind works'

`You manage to mix the sadness and the intrigue of it's contents very well.'

`well written and edited'

`What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

`What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

`an exciting twist'

`You write extremely well'

`Your dialogue is very natural and authentic and your plot is bewitching.'

`an enchanting, captivating story and I know that young readers will be enthralled by it'

`I thought the writing was clean and smooth'

`I thought this was terrific.'

`Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested'

`The pace is well set in the story, moving along at an easy read pace. The dialogue is believable. I feel invested in the characters'



~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~​

[size=16pt]~Also available are two short story anthologies for adults as well as a couple of humorous poetry books (Children & Adults)~​​*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams* is now available as a paperback, too.

UK
Kindle: *£1.88*
Paperback: *£5.00*

US
Kindle: *$3.05*
Paperback: *$7.65*

            ​
It's really had the most amazing reviews. I hope you love it, too!​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams* * £1.88*
*Glass Dreams**  $3.07*​*

A fantastic adventure at Fantazi's Circus.​
            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams*

*5* Wonderful*
Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down - Glass Dreams has everything that transports you from the pages of the book into the world of Jake and his associates.

Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters, in Glass Dreams it is a dark and dangerous circus. While being interested in what happens to Jake, Khala &Cedric and wanting to find out the big family secret, the place Jake inhabits is just as exciting.

Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed. I can't wait to be transported by her next book.

*5* An extremely exciting children's book!*
This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!

Jake is a fantastic character! He's only 12, but he seemed very mature for his age. I loved his attitude. I'm not sure I was as focused at his age though!

This is an amazing story of a boy, a circus and a family secret. There are some other wonderful characters: Khala and Cedric, just to name a couple! Khala is a very brave person. She is also kind-hearted; I loved her warmth to a complete stranger. But I was horrified at the abuse she and the other circus performers had to deal with! Cedric made me laugh at his insistence of using Jake as a part of his knife throwing act! (He's absolutely terrible at it!).
There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!

Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked! I highly recommend this book for children from the age of 7 upwards. Adults may enjoy it too!

*5* Real page turner*
My eight year old daughter and I loved this and raced through to see the mystery unravel!
Perfect mix of intrigue and a pull at the heart strings.

*5* Excitement for young readers*
The pace of this story was excellent. It moved along well and kept up the reader's interest by excellent descriptions of events. One good example was of the trail laid by the dog through the caravan, it was possible envisage all that was going on as the dog progressed through causing chaos.The story is not overwhelmed with characters and therefore is able move along speedily thus enhancing the excitement and not allowing the reader to become bored. A great read.

*5* A really good read - even for big kids!*
I read this book to find out if it was suitable for my 10 year old daughter and to be honest I couldn't put it down! It's a brilliant story and so well written - my daughter will also love it I'm sure.

*5* Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun!*
Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence. Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller that takes you on an amazing journey with Jake and Khala into the heart of a circus. Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun! Fantastic read for the little ones.

  ​
*GLASS DREAMS is available as a kindle edition £1.88 / $2.98 or a paperback £4.86 / $8.50*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams* * Kindle:£1.88 Paperback: £4.86*
*Glass Dreams**  Kindle: $3.07 Paperback: $8.50*​*

            ​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12 ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Glass Dreams* * Kindle:£1.88 Paperback: £4.86*
*Glass Dreams**  Kindle: $3.07 Paperback: $8.50*​*

 A gripping circus mystery, suitable for readers aged 7 - 12

            ​
All 5* reviews

​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* is just one of my books for children.

If you'd like to know a bit more about what I write, please visit my brand new website:

*HELEN LAYCOCK | CHILDREN'S AUTHOR

http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The latest review for Glass Dreams was my first 4* - but not to be sniffed at!

*The death of any close relative is life altering, but for Jake, it doesn't stop there when, after his grandmother's death, he discovers a box that holds the answers to his past, present, and future.

This book deserves four stars for its amazing beginning and well-imagined world. It is so light despite its dark topics, never treading too far into the morbidity other books of the same nature may do. It is fun, and when it comes to middle grade books, that's what they should be and this book succeeds in that respect. Besides that, it is a quick read, taking me less than three hours over three days, so it is a wonderful short trip into another world.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
​
*Glass Dreams* *Kindle: £2.20 Paperback: £5.00 ********
*Glass Dreams**  Kindle: $3.33 Paperback: $8.50 *​*

            ​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock.

My website for children's fiction can be found here:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock
​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
​
*Glass Dreams* *Kindle: £2.20 Paperback: £5.00 ********
*Glass Dreams**  Kindle: $3.33 Paperback: $8.50 *​*

            ​
Suitable for readers aged 7 - 12​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12

For readers of 8-12​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock.

My website for children's fiction can be found here:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock
​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*

Glass Dreams*​
            ​
*Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12*

*5* Wonderful*
Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down - Glass Dreams has everything that transports you from the pages of the book into the world of Jake and his associates.

Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters, in Glass Dreams it is a dark and dangerous circus. While being interested in what happens to Jake, Khala &Cedric and wanting to find out the big family secret, the place Jake inhabits is just as exciting.

Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed. I can't wait to be transported by her next book.

*5* An extremely exciting children's book!*
This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!

Jake is a fantastic character! He's only 12, but he seemed very mature for his age. I loved his attitude. I'm not sure I was as focused at his age though!

This is an amazing story of a boy, a circus and a family secret. There are some other wonderful characters: Khala and Cedric, just to name a couple! Khala is a very brave person. She is also kind-hearted; I loved her warmth to a complete stranger. But I was horrified at the abuse she and the other circus performers had to deal with! Cedric made me laugh at his insistence of using Jake as a part of his knife throwing act! (He's absolutely terrible at it!).
There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!

Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked! I highly recommend this book for children from the age of 7 upwards. Adults may enjoy it too!

*5* Real page turner*
My eight year old daughter and I loved this and raced through to see the mystery unravel!
Perfect mix of intrigue and a pull at the heart strings.

*5* Excitement for young readers*
The pace of this story was excellent. It moved along well and kept up the reader's interest by excellent descriptions of events. One good example was of the trail laid by the dog through the caravan, it was possible envisage all that was going on as the dog progressed through causing chaos.The story is not overwhelmed with characters and therefore is able move along speedily thus enhancing the excitement and not allowing the reader to become bored. A great read.

*5* A really good read - even for big kids!*
I read this book to find out if it was suitable for my 10 year old daughter and to be honest I couldn't put it down! It's a brilliant story and so well written - my daughter will also love it I'm sure.

*5* Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun!*
Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence. Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller that takes you on an amazing journey with Jake and Khala into the heart of a circus. Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun! Fantastic read for the little ones.

The death of any close relative is life altering, but for Jake, it doesn't stop there when, after his grandmother's death, he discovers a box that holds the answers to his past, present, and future.

*4*A wonderful short trip into another world*
This book deserves four stars for its amazing beginning and well-imagined world. It is so light despite its dark topics, never treading too far into the morbidity other books of the same nature may do. It is fun, and when it comes to middle grade books, that's what they should be and this book succeeds in that respect. Besides that, it is a quick read, taking me less than three hours over three days, so it is a wonderful short trip into another world.

  ​
*GLASS DREAMS is available as a kindle edition £2.20 / $3.43 or a paperback £5.00 / $8.50*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is an excerpt from *Glass Dreams*, a mystery/adventure set at Fantazi's Circus. It is suitable for readers of 8+

Jake, orphaned, has just fitted the strange key he has found into a box left to him by his grandmother...

​
            ​
Jake lifted the heavy lid and looked inside at the stiff black velvet insert. It was moulded to hold a sphere and, indeed, sitting in the bowl-shape hollow was a glass ball.

Jake placed his right hand on it and felt a tingle that zig-zagged through his fingers and made them a little numb. His eyes opened wide. What was going on? He felt heat rising into his hand and his head began to hurt. There was a deep tug at the back of his skull as if he were metal being drawn towards a magnet. He removed his hand and placed it at the back of his head. Perhaps he should go down and ask Lily for a headache pill.

He stared at the ball wondering what it was. It seemed to be full of murky water. Or brown smoke.

He picked it up and cradled it in two hands. It was very warm. Right in the middle of the whirling mist there seemed to be an occasional glow of bright white light, but the moving swirls continually covered it.
Perhaps if I...

Jake tried tipping it as if he were pouring liquid to one side and eventually the brown seemed to melt into the outside edges of the ball.

In the space that was left was an intense brightness, like sunlight.

Jake squinted into it, shaking his head to make sense of the distorted shapes that were forming. There were lines, vertical, horizontal and the type that appear to curve in a criss-cross pattern like the shapes he had drawn in maths at school. It was most peculiar. 
Is it a crystal ball? he wondered, and How come it was in Grandma Mo's possession?

Jake pushed it back into its cradle and the glass became clear again. He touched it with his index finger. It was cold.

Kindle: £2.20 /$3.43 Paperback: £5.00 / $8.50

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​
​
*Glass Dreams* * Kindle:£1.88 Paperback: £4.86*
*Glass Dreams**  Kindle: $3.07 Paperback: $8.50*​*



Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Extract from* *Glass Dreams*,* a circus mystery/adventure for readers 8 -12*

*The patterns on the box were raised and intertwined like branches or twisted serpents. Jake closed his eyes and ran his fingers along the smooth shapes. The purple stones were almost iridescent when he looked at them, appearing to change colour as he tilted the box. The patterns continued underneath, too. It was almost like a miniature pirates' chest with black hinges at the base of the lid. Jake lifted it up and examined the underside. Footsteps pounded on his ceiling.

'Shut up!' he heard Sharon shout.

Between two tendrils Jake thought he could make out some initials, maybe a K and a Z. He pulled up the lid and curled his fingers under the ball, closing his eyes as the back of his head pulled away from his body as if a spirit were trying to get out.

When he opened his eyes again, he saw the same glimmer of light flash, intermittently peeping out through the rolling mist; it was just like cinnamon ink spreading through water, feathering into smoky plumes. His hands burned around the glass.

As it cleared, Jake caught a vision of white. . . like clouds fleeting across the sky. It was horses! White horses galloping, their manes flying, lifted by the wind.

Then the image faded and Jake was looking again at a clear glass ball.*

​
*Paperback : £5.00 Kindle: £2.20
Paperback : $8.50 Kindle: $3.34
*​

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

That night, in bed, Jake looked into his crystal ball. He saw ribbons, discs and red and white sparks. Something familiar seemed to be scratching in his brain, but he didn't know what.

*Glass Dreams*

*Paperback: £5.00 / $8.50
Kindle: £2.20 / $ 3.34*



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

If you'd like to read the first chapter of *Glass Dreams*, you can find it here:

*https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409872-glass-dreams*



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

My website for children's fiction can be found here:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​
*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
​
*Glass Dreams* *£1.88********
*Glass Dreams** $3.07*​*

Suitable for readers aged 7 - 12​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*My mystery/adventure books are really about how the main characters, always children, manage to tackle issues which may be dangerous or challenging, yet come out unscathed, and all without immediate adult input. What's interesting is how they change as characters as the stories progress, finding a resilience and confidence that perhaps they were lacking initially. I try to create suspense and twists so that in becoming fully engrossed, the reader is able to identify with and champion the protagonists. Each book is completely different in terms of setting, character and plot.

All my books are suitable for children around the age of 8 and upwards. There is no bad language, or unsavoury behaviour in any of them, although there are 'baddies' and occasional mild peril.

For each book, there has been a nugget that has sparked an idea.
Sometimes, it will be a scene or vision in my imagination. In Glass Dreams, a circus mystery, I 'saw' a ramshackle caravan in the woods and wondered why it might have been there. Working it out led to a great idea for a story.
*

[/url]

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS*​
*Glass Dreams* is free to download from *24th - 28th February*.

*UK link: *http://tinyurl.com/ztn8byr
*US link:* http://tinyurl.com/zme6f73​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I was recently interviewed about my children's books for Books, Chocolate and Wine.

If you'd like to know more, here's the link: http://bookschocolateandwine.com/interview-helen-laycock


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down - Glass Dreams has everything that transports you from the pages of the book into the world of Jake and his associates.

Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters, in Glass Dreams it is a dark and dangerous circus. While being interested in what happens to Jake, Khala &Cedric and wanting to find out the big family secret, the place Jake inhabits is just as exciting.

Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed. I can't wait to be transported by her next book.'


*FREE on Kindle unlimited

Kindle: £2.20 $2.99
Paperback: £5.00 $8.50*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

My website for children's fiction can be found here:

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​
*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
​
*Glass Dreams* *£2.20********
*Glass Dreams** $2.99*​*

Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
            ​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams*​
*'A stunning piece of work...'
'Beautifully written'*​
​
*Kindle: £2.20 (FREE on Kindle unlimited) Paperback: £5.00********​
*U.S. readers*:
*Glass Dreams** Kindle: $2.99 Paperback $9.50*​*

Worldwide links (Just click on your country's flag):
            ​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
My website for children's fiction can be found here: 

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​
~This is one of nine children's books available by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* *$3.07*

*Glass Dreams* *£1.88*

*

Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12*

            ​
*...my favourite of all the books I have written.*​
*The following quotes give an indication of the responses it has met with so far:*​
*`there is a definite lump in my throat'

`magnificent story telling'

`perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice'

`You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

`I love the little details'

`This is a good insight into how a child's mind works'

`You manage to mix the sadness and the intrigue of it's contents very well.'

`well written and edited'

`What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

`What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

`an exciting twist'

`You write extremely well'

`Your dialogue is very natural and authentic and your plot is bewitching.'

`an enchanting, captivating story and I know that young readers will be enthralled by it'

`I thought the writing was clean and smooth'

`I thought this was terrific.'

`Engaging, brisk pace and plenty to keep the reader interested'

`The pace is well set in the story, moving along at an easy read pace. The dialogue is believable. I feel invested in the characters'



~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock~

[size=14pt]Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock​*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12

UK:*Glass Dreams* £2.41
US: *Glass Dreams* $2.99

KINDLE UNLIMITED: *FREE*

Glass Dreams is also available as a paperback.

Worldwide links:
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams*​
*Is running away to the circus as glamorous as it sounds? Find out what happens to orphan Jake when he does just that.*​
*Paperback*
UK: *£5.00*
US: *$8.50*

*Kindle*
UK: *£2.41*
US: *$2.99*

*FREE* *on Kindle unlimited*

Available worldwide:
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*For a little more about Glass Dreams, take a look at its page on my website for children's fiction:*

*http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/glass-dreams*

​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Jake lifted the heavy lid and looked inside at the stiff, black velvet insert. It had been moulded to hold a sphere and, indeed, sitting in the bowl-shape hollow was an exquisite glass orb.

Jake placed his right hand on it and felt a tingle that zig-zagged through his fingers and made them a little numb. His eyes opened wide.

What was going on?

He felt heat rising into his hand and his head began to hurt. There was a deep tug at the back of his skull as if he were metal being drawn towards a magnet.

Jake removed his hand and placed it at the back of his head. Perhaps he should go down and ask Lily for a headache pill.

He stared at the ball, wondering what it was. Now, it seemed to be full of murky water. Or brown smoke.

He picked it up and cupped it in two hands. It was very warm. Right in the middle of the whirling mist there seemed to be an occasional glow of bright white light, but the moving swirls continually swept across it.

Perhaps if I . . .

Jake tried tipping it as if he were pouring liquid to one side and eventually the brown seemed to melt into the outside edges of the ball.

In the space that was left was an intense brightness, like sunlight.

Jake squinted into it, shaking his head to make sense of the distorted shapes that were forming. There were lines, vertical, horizontal, and the type that appear to curve in a criss-cross pattern like the shapes he had drawn in maths at school. It was most peculiar.

Is it a crystal ball? he wondered, and How come it was in Grandma Mo's possession?

Jake pushed it back into its cradle and the glass became clear again. He touched it with his index finger. It was cold.








​*Glass Dreams*



Kindle: *£2.41 / $2.96*
Paperback:* £5.00 / $8.50*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Described as* 'a stunning piece of work'*, *Glass Dreams* is a circus mystery for MG readers and is suitable for both boys and girls.​
I do hope you enjoy it!​
​
Kindle:$3.41 Paperback:$8.50​
UK link: Glass Dreams [Kindle: £2.41 Paperback: £5.00]​
Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12​
Available worldwide:​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan.

Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide.

Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.

However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.

For readers of 8-12

*Glass Dreams* (U.S.)

Kindle: $3.12 Paperback: $8.50

*Glass Dreams* (U.K.)

Kindle: £2.41 Paperback: £5.00

Worldwide purchase links:
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* is a circus mystery where all is not as it seems...



*UK Paperback: £5.00 Kindle: £2.41*

*US Link:* Glass Dreams

*US Paperback: $8.50 Kindle: $3.12*​
Worldwide links:             ​
*Runaway Jake has no idea what adventures are in store when he finds young circus performer Khala hiding in a ramshackle caravan. 
Jake sees things -- dreams, visions . . . but should he reveal the contents of the mysterious box he has been warned never to open? Khala has secrets of her own, secrets which could threaten her friendship with Jake. 
And she is not the only one of the performers with something to hide. 
Jake soon discovers that Fantazi's Circus is a place of danger, and together, he and Khala begin to uncover the layers of deceit which have an impact on them both.
However, neither one is prepared for the biggest discovery of all.
*

*THIS IS A MYSTERY/ADVENTURE WHICH WOULD APPEAL TO READERS OF 8+*​
*And if you'd like to find out more, here's a link to my website:
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/glass-dreams*​
*REVIEW QUOTES:*
'Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down'

'Glass Dreams has everything'

'Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters'

'Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed'

'This is a fantastic children's book! I loved it!'

'an amazing story'

'There is beauty to be found here, even at the darkest of moments.'

'wonderful characters'

'There is enough action, adventure, danger and mystery in this book to get my heart pumping, never mind a child's!'

'Helen Laycock has written a fast paced action adventure that will keep even children with short attention spans hooked!'

'Glass Dreams draws you in from the first sentence.'

'Both poignant and unflinchingly honest, the world of Glass Dreams is both alluring and shocking, and it is most certainly a ride worth taking.'

'Ms. Laycock is a master storyteller that takes you on an amazing journey'

'Brilliantly vibrant and so much fun!'

'there is a definite lump in my throat'

'magnificent story telling'

'perfectly done, even down the tone of his voice'

'You have the written the voice of this sweet little boy absolutely perfectly'

'What a wonderful, enchanting story you have woven here!'

'What a delightful, charming story. This may be written for older children and tweens, but this elderly woman really enjoyed it'

'an enchanting, captivating story'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* is possibly my favourite of all my children's books. It was written for readers of 8+, but has also been enjoyed by adults.

​
Here is a 5* review from Goodreads (which doesn't appear among those on Amazon):

'*There is beauty to be found here, even at the darkest of moments. The openness of Jake through his mannerisms and inner dialogue paints such a vivid, human creature that incites the reader to ache and smile ruefully along with him.

Without Grandma Mo -- his anchor and protector of a life that seems to have been lived so very long ago -- Jake's nascent sense of self-reliance and being are put to the test from one world to the next. From the Care Facility of Social Services to the conspiratory circus operation of the ringmaster, each microcosm presents its own set of dangers and turmoil that an adult, much less a child, should find alarming.

Both poignant and unflinchingly honest, the world of Glass Dreams is both alluring and shocking, and it is most certainly a ride worth taking*.'

*UK: Paperback £5.00 Kindle £2.41
US: Paperback $8.50 Kindle $3.32*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope this *Pinterest *page gives more of the flavour of *Glass Dreams*:

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/childrens-books-glass-dreams-by-helen-laycock/



*A circus mystery for readers of 8+*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

And here's its website page:

https://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/glass-dreams​


*Glass Dreams*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*This is one of my favourite reviews for Glass Dreams:*



'Rich vocabulary, a nail biting plot, characters who stay with you long after you put the book down - Glass Dreams has everything that transports you from the pages of the book into the world of Jake and his associates.

Helen Laycock has what all good authors have - the ability to create an extremely interesting world in which to place her characters, in Glass Dreams it is a dark and dangerous circus. While being interested in what happens to Jake, Khala &Cedric and wanting to find out the big family secret, the place Jake inhabits is just as exciting.

Laycock's beautiful and imaginative descriptions of events leave you totally immersed. I can't wait to be transported by her next book.'​

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Glass Dreams* was recently given a 5* review and awarded a Readers' Favorite seal.

https://readersfavorite.com/book-review/glass-dreams

​
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glass-Dreams-Helen-Laycock-ebook/dp/B006Q6A2GE/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/Glass-Dreams-Helen-Laycock-ebook/dp/B006Q6A2GE/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Remember the thrill of the circus? Here's a chance for your children of 8+ to enjoy it too, with added mystery and adventure. 
Here's an extract from *Glass Dreams* to whet your appetite (Amazon links at the end):​
​
Jake could see the big top long before they actually arrived at it. It was covered in wide stripes of red and yellow and peaked in about six places on the top. It was shaped like a round-cornered rectangle. 
As they approached, they could see lots of people milling about. 
Muscled men in white vests and black trousers were carrying boxes, and coils of rope hung over their shoulders; others were stretching up from ladders, replacing bulbs around the big top. When they spoke, they shouted in short, barked syllables. 
Some of the gymnasts were limbering up; one girl was reading as she sat in the splits position and another was folded in half, it seemed, with her head on her knees and her fingers around her ankles.
Others were practising their moves and routines on the grass. 
Jake found it hard to move on; it was like watching a show.
Khala pulled him sideways as Jake continued to look over his shoulder.
Other performers - at least that's who Jake assumed they were - were sitting on plastic chairs drinking tea. Some of the women were in dressing gowns with rollers in their hair. A much less interesting spectacle, and not the glamorous image he had of circus people.
Long trucks were parked near the double arched entrance to the big top. They had flaps at the side which would later open up to serve refreshments. A few of the caterers were rubbing down the serving areas with soapy water. The odd cackle of laughter between them indicated that they were old friends.
A family, Khala had said.
Lots of canopied stalls and small tents were dotted around, all there to take the public's money.
Further back was the living accommodation - a variety of caravans and large recreational vehicles. Washing hung from make-shift lines, dog bowls had been placed at the base of the steps and even a few large potted plants had been placed on the grass in front of the caravans, as if to confirm that this was Home.
'Quick, behind here,' said Khala suddenly, gesturing to Jake to hide behind a small stall edged with bunting and unlit multi-coloured light bulbs. Jake was aware of voices coming closer. 
'It's Gino,' she whispered and held a finger to her lips.
'The ringmaster?'
Khala nodded, her eyes wide.
Gino was holding a whip and was standing next to a small girl.
'Up.'
Like a seal, she balanced on one hand with her legs and body hovering above.
'How does she do that?' whispered Jake.
Khala nudged him and put her finger on his lips. 
'Over!' Gino shouted. 'Over, over!' and the girl began to bend backwards from the waist, arching her back until she was almost bent double.
'Turn, Molly, turn!' Gino shouted impatiently, cracking the whip near her fingers as she rotated.
'You're wobbling,' he hissed and flapped the end of the whip on her ankles. She did not make a sound as she collapsed to the grass. She rubbed at the red weals that encircled her ankles like bangles.
'Not good enough. Get up there, idiot. You're going to get this right if I have anything to do with it.'
Gino slapped the whip either side of her as if he was making a sparkler dance. The whip became invisible as it arced over her head, but the cracks were like gunshot as it came down and made Jake wince.
'Smile! You look like an amateur!'
Molly fixed her mouth into a smile and Jake watched, horrified, from behind the stall. He looked at Khala questioningly, but she just kept her finger against her lips and turned back to watch little Molly. She would find her later.
Khala had tears in her eyes and she bit her bottom lip.
Never show fear.
After another harsh slap of the whip on her arm, the girl fell again, but without whimpering or speaking, she started all over again, lifting her body up in the air supported by only one hand while Gino flicked the whip at the ground nearby and tapped his foot. His lips were tight and his teeth bared.
Khala beckoned Jake to follow and, ducking, they ran to a quieter part of the field.
'That's criminal!' said Jake, appalled at the girl's treatment.
'It's just the way it is,' said Khala. 'Gino wants it to be right.'
'Does he treat you like that?'
'He treats us all the same. He just wants us to be the best,' she added, although Jake sensed she was keeping something back.

            ​
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Glass-Dreams-Helen-Laycock-ebook/dp/B006Q6A2GE/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
Kindle: £2.41 (FREE with Kindle unlimited) Paperback: £5.00

US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006Q6A2GE/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i5
Kindle: $3.50 Paperback: $8.20​
And here's the Pinterest page for a flavour of what to expect: 
https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/mg-books-glass-dreams-by-helen-laycock/​


----------

